

Obituary: The File System 1973—2011 - invisiblefunnel
http://johntopley.com/2011/02/26/obituary-the-file-system-1973-2011/

======
sophacles
Yes! Finally, now I can stop putting my data in stupid files. Back in the old
days I used to hate those things, they didn't work between programs all the
time and sometimes you had to run a few different programs to do the same type
of work on different files.

Now tho, with apps things are great! I never have to worry about files,
because my apps do it all for me and I never have to worry about stupid
competing file formats again.

Anyway I gotta run to the store see if they can fix my old phone, I have a
bunch of important notes on an app there that the makers aren't porting to
iphone or android.

